# New tips on how to keep my freaking eye shadow OFF my face, please....



## satojoko (Jul 8, 2011)

No matter what technique I use to keep the fallout of glitter or darker shadows from underneath my eyes, nothing ever works properly. There has never been any kind of technique I have seen, heard of or which I've used that works 100% effectively to keep this MESS from happening. I absolutely hate having glitter bombs all over my face afterwards, or slight smears of darker shadows under my eyes after going through the effort of concealing everything perfectly. Perfectly until all the crap hits my face, that is....even with all the different brushes I have, none can ever get all the sparkles off once I'm done. I am always seeing little bits here and there, stuck like glue to my mug, the sunlight glinting off them. Not a good look... !

Loading up ANY kind of powder under the eyes to brush everything off when done applying eye shadows just looks really bad afterwards, especially in photos. It also makes my under eye area look dehydrated and terrible, when I really don't have any major under eye issues to begin with.

Applying under eye concealer etc AFTER applying eye shadow is not an option because I can't get the concealer all the way up to the edge of my bottom lash-line when my liner is already on, AND I always wind up smudging something when trying to do so.

Using paper-tape (that first-aid type tape which doesn't yank your skin off) under my eyes to catch all the rubbish winds up pulling off some amount of concealer off, so I end up having to reapply those products again anyways, leading to the problem above. 10 thumbs down!

Trying to hold tissue under there while applying my eye shadows is a major pain in the arse and slows the process of getting my eye shadow on down cosiderably, and is far from foolproof.

I'm about ready to start pasting cut-out panty liners under my eyes to catch the fallout, because I can see no other easy, effective way to keep my under-eye and cheeks areas FREE of this garbage. That idea came from listening to an interview with some guy who works fashion shows who says he uses panty liners to absorb pit-stain sweat on models when they are wearing all the high-end clothing on the runway. Every time I'm doing my makeup,  I'll get my eye shadow looking amazing and then have to contend with THAT, which drives me crazy all day because *I* can still see it there myself all day, even if other people insist that they can't. I love my eye shadows ON my eyes, not under. Are panty liners really the only option I have here?

Anybody got any new, do-able suggestions I haven't heard of? Anything? I am open to any and all methods, techniques, whatever, no matter how crazy they may sound. I don't think anything could be crazier than cut-up panty liners under my eyes, but if that's what it takes, I'm on it. The important thing is that it works! What do the rest of you do?


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow all of those tips work fine for me.  (Minus the panty liners lol thats a new one) .....maybe you just need to practice a bit more   ,  But Another way I suggest Putting your shadows/glitters , top lliner 1'st  BEFORE any foundation , powder etc..... after your eyes are done Use a wipey or cotton with makeup remover &amp; remove all Fallout shadows Than use a q-tip to clean  completley under the eye.............than go ahead and apply foundation,concealer blush etc!!  But remember to blend well


----------



## divadoll (Jul 9, 2011)

Make sure you are using a shadow primer to help that stuff stick and the other things said above.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 9, 2011)

Don't overload your brush, which maybe the case if you're having a ton of fall out. Slowly build up your color. What are you doing now, that's not working, to avoid fallout.


----------



## VintageKoha (Jul 9, 2011)

I like to go over with a large soft brush (not sure of the name but I've always called it my "duster brush") to gently dust away the loose shadow on the lids and under my eyes. because the brush is so big it really doesn't rub the pigment on or "off" in the case of my lids- it just gets rid of the extra. Afterwards if there is a smear I gently twist Q-tips over them and then pat them with some power foundation. I also use the powder trick that you mentioned but I use a very soft white mineral powder and once I've brushed it off I gently dab and blend some moisteriser under my eyes as well as some foundation. It keeps things clean and soft looking. Good look!


----------



## greeneyedlady (Jul 10, 2011)

Can you explain the steps you are taking to apply the glitter/shimmery shadows? Do you apply them before or after your foundation? Are you using a primer? Do you use a finishing spray? Is the problem w/ pigments, glitters, shadows, or all of them?


----------



## juliegeraci (Jul 11, 2011)

I use a "glitter glue" designed for the eyes.  I bought it from Sallees.  I dab a little glue on the tip of a Q-tip and then add the glitter.  It does NOT glide on so you need to blot on and then blend a little w/the Q-tip.  Stays on like a champ and IF some trickles down, I use a big facial powder brush to wipe away lightly.

Also on the DARKER shadows.  Use sparingly because they can and will come off the brush and go down the face, under the eye and by the nose.  I would simply put a dab and work from there so you don't have sluff off.

When I get eye shadow or anything like glitter under my eyes, I try the big brush off first and then sometimes I will have to use a q-tip OR if it's real bad I wipe away, reapply a dab of foundation, etc.  I LOVE the benefits under eye brightener.  Once you are done w/your makeup..you can easily go back w/that wand and bring your under eye circles back to the great place...


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupByMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow all of those tips work fine for me.  (Minus the panty liners lol thats a new one) .....maybe you just need to practice a bit more   ,  But Another way I suggest Putting your shadows/glitters , top lliner 1'st  BEFORE any foundation , powder etc..... after your eyes are done Use a wipey or cotton with makeup remover &amp; remove all Fallout shadows Than use a q-tip to clean  completley under the eye.............than go ahead and apply foundation,concealer blush etc!!  But remember to blend well


I think that after you have tried so many tricks, and different techniques, this is your best bet.  Applying your foundation after your eye makeup.  I personally just use a fan brush and it takes the fallout away.  I also don't like to apply my foundation after my eyes b/c so much of what I do with my foundation, I also do to my eyes.  So I feel that I would just be applying the foundation, etc. twice.  But I really think that's the route you should take since no other method is seeming to work for you.  Maybe a lighter hand, so not so much fallout? And do you use a primer?  Maybe use Duo adhesive glue prior to applying glitter.  TF makes a Shadow Insurance for glitter, which I have but haven't tried yet.  But I'm guessing the formula is a lot stickier to help bond the glitter to the lid.  Maybe try that.  As for cakieness, use a setting spray to stipple on and it makes the cakienss go away. HTHs.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupofDesire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol I think your confused About the original Post  I dont have a fallout problem   But nice tips!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 11, 2011)

A good brush and primer make a huge difference. And I hear that some eyeshadows just dont stick well, like, the ones that you make yourself.


----------



## Lysette (Jul 12, 2011)

Since am using loose piggies most of the time the problem is known to me.

I always do my eye makeup first and when doing it, I bend over a small mirror - all the shite that falls, falls on the mirror and not on my cheeks.

0 problem with fallout.


----------

